# Bone smashing complete guide



## Lorsss (May 1, 2019)

Bonesmashing consists in hitting orbital rims, chin, cheekbones or nasion in order to swell the soft tissue under the skin. As you can see, every part of your body can get swollen with repeated punches.
Bonesmashing is also supposed to increase bone density according to Wolf's law which concerns bone remodeling, however there is a controvery whether bonesmashing may lead to a long-term increase in bone volume










Effective bonesmashing​
Hitting bone with the back part of a hammer is the only legitimate way to induce bone hypertrophy


the reasoning is based on physics law: in order to cause a significant collision you need to hit your bone with a great momentum. A great momentum is guaranteed by a dense object like a hammer, hitting with a small surface like the back part of the hammer. If the object is not dense enought then to keep up the momentum you need increase the hitting velocity, with negative consequences on your health: hitting your face with a high velocity means dealing with potentially harmful blows to your head, analoguous to blows received by atheltes of boxing and MMA. chronic traumatic encelopathy is a disease linked with strikes occurring in theese sports.


Bonemash without risks​As mentioned above you should hit your head with little force, concentrated in the bone you want to swell. The solution is bonemashing with a pointy object.

The phisics formula for pressure is:
Pressure = Force / Surface
If you reduce the surface on contact, the force grows. Therefore if you use a small surface of contact like the back part of a hammer, you will hit your head with a small force, but the surface is small so it's enought to swell the bone.

Another important part to avoid harmful blows, is bonesmashing while your head is leaning on something to remain firm. For example you may bonesmash while you are laying on your bed, so head will not move during the blows and Chronic traumatic encephalopathy is prevented.



Bruises​Bonesmashing causes long-lasting bruises on one's face. Some people succed in improving orbital rims, cheekbones, nasion, but then give up bonesmashing because they are disappointed by the bruises on their face.
Methods to reduce the bruises may include:

self tanner cream
ice
Arnica cream
concealer (makeup)

Is Bonemashing Dangerous?​Striking an opponent's face with bare fists is painful: if you are not used to punching you will get as much pain as your opponent. This is why kung fu martial artists invented hand conditioning: the strategy of hiting hard objects in order to get harder hands.

There are also reports of few kung fu athletes who have trained to receive kicks in their testicles without feeling pain anymore

if your bone is stressed, it increases its density to become stronger so it won't be broken in future. This also happens in weight training: bones become progressivey denser in order to substain the weight.
In conclusion, if you bonemash your chin or your zygos, you won't break your facial bones. (as long as you start bonemashing with lights blows)












*Before & After pictures*
this is the only guy who shared his bonemashing progress online. Here we can see a big improvement in the cheekbones


----------



## androidcel (May 1, 2019)

it just works bro


----------



## axedee (May 1, 2019)

Tbh if anything, the last video of astrosky kind of reignite my interest in it


----------



## G O D (May 1, 2019)

Risking your life for sex and looks = low IQ


----------



## mojopin (May 1, 2019)

Bonesmash tbh



Spoiler



*AND GET PARKINSON'S YOU RETARDED PIECE OF SHIT JFL IT DOESN'T WORK NOW WHO'S A GOOD GOY?*


----------



## TRUE_CEL (May 1, 2019)

mojopin said:


> Bonesmash tbh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goys me.


----------



## Lorsss (May 1, 2019)

G O D said:


> Risking your life for sex and looks = low IQ


low QI if you think you can break a facial bone with progressive punches


----------



## G O D (May 1, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> low QI if you think you can break a facial bone with progressive punches


Punching yourself in the face isn't healthy.


----------



## HorseFace (May 1, 2019)

Even if you don't harm yourself the results look weird and assymetrical jfl


----------



## Einon (May 1, 2019)

G O D said:


> Punching yourself in the face isn't healthy.


water is wet,tbh.


----------



## G O D (May 1, 2019)

www.darwinawards.com


----------



## SeiGun (May 1, 2019)

G O D said:


> Risking your life for sex and looks = low IQ


no sex no life bro, 40 year old virgin is not cool


----------



## Zeus (May 1, 2019)

Faceyoga thread next


----------



## TBOLT (May 2, 2019)

just punch yourself bro


----------



## sorrowfulsad (May 2, 2019)

it just works





but honestly I might try it anyway cause I literally dont have anything to lose


----------



## Salludon (Aug 9, 2019)

Its over for bonesmash cels


----------



## middayshowers (Aug 9, 2019)

if you're even considering doing this just kys immediately


----------



## Mateusz74 (Aug 9, 2019)

More like cope smashing


----------



## Lelek (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Framletgod (Aug 9, 2019)

that before and after didnt improve him by any way lol


----------



## Deleted member 6007 (Oct 5, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Its over for bonesmash cels


----------



## Yusu (Dec 30, 2020)

bump


----------



## efidescontinuado (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm doing it once a week and I've had good results, you have to hit hard tho


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jan 27, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> Bonesmashing consists in hitting orbital rims, chin, cheekbones or nasion in order to swell the soft tissue under the skin. As you can see, every part of your body can get swollen with repeated punches.
> Bonesmashing is also supposed to increase bone density according to Wolf's law which concerns bone remodeling, however there is a controvery whether bonesmashing may lead to a long-term increase in bone volume
> 
> View attachment 48104
> ...



Hey have you had permanent results?


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 27, 2022)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Hey have you had permanent results?



Nasion is the area which is used to inject rinofillers and obtain a straight nose
I am cannot give evidence that my nasion improved with bonesmashing, since the nose shape looks different as the shooting angle changes sightly, but I am almost sure I gained few millimeters there

Now I am trying lower orbital rim bonesmashing, @Caligula was my teacher


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 27, 2022)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Hey have you had permanent results?



the first picture is from 2020 while the second one is recent. Theese two pictures suggest an improvement in nose shape, but they are not an evidence that I improved, since I would need two picture with the same exact angle and perpective


----------



## Deleted member 17308 (Jan 27, 2022)

High tier autism


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jan 27, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> Nasion is the area which is used to inject rinofillers and obtain a straight nose
> I am cannot give evidence that my nasion improved with bonesmashing, since the nose shape looks different as the shooting angle changes sightly, but I am almost sure I gained few millimeters there
> 
> Now I am trying lower orbital rim bonesmashing, @Caligula was my teacher


Awesome. Im a bit concerned about smashing nasion because my mid face is not as developed and me thinks nasion smashing might make it crooked for maxilla-midface cels because the lower two thirds of the nose is supported by cartilage that lays on the midface, leading to a hook. I might be completely wrong tbh. Anyway i have an okay nose so im alright. 

Ive smashed lower orbitals and zygos and it does work a lot. Not sure about permanence with the frqunecy of smashing but i know can work tbh if we follow a schedule. Im only apprehensive about imbalances and honestly i freaked the fuck out the other day when i bonesmashed and ended up looking like khabib. But all was good in the morning with nice zygo prohection and lower orbital looking fuller. Tbh infras look like theyve had an implant after bonesmashing session due to the fullness


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 27, 2022)

AdamAdam said:


> High tier autism


autism if the difference between us and communities such as r/jawsurgery and bodybuilding.com


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jan 27, 2022)

AdamAdam said:


> High tier autism


Idk how people dont get this is real jfl


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 27, 2022)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Ive smashed lower orbitals and zygos and it does work a lot. Not sure about permanence with the frqunecy of smashing but i know can work tbh if we follow a schedule. Im only apprehensive about imbalances and honestly i freaked the fuck out the other day when i bonesmashed and ended up looking like khabib. But all was good in the morning with nice zygo prohection and lower orbital looking fuller. Tbh infras look like theyve had an implant after bonesmashing session due to the fullness



It would be great to see your results with infaorbital rims, if you have decent comparison pictures.
Custom 3D designed infraorbital rim implants are very expensive and provided by few surgeons in western countries, so bonesmashing may be a free and risk-free alternative


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jan 27, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> the first picture is from 2020 while the second one is recent. Theese two pictures suggest an improvement in nose shape, but they are not an evidence that I improved, since I would need two picture with the same exact angle and perpective
> 
> View attachment 1510602
> 
> ...





Lorsss said:


> the first picture is from 2020 while the second one is recent. Theese two pictures suggest an improvement in nose shape, but they are not an evidence that I improved, since I would need two picture with the same exact angle and perpective
> 
> View attachment 1510602
> 
> ...


Im not really able to tell from the pics cause lighting and what not, but i know it can work. I guessthe right way would be to get an xray or 3d mapping of the skull and then meticulously plan each side and bone. I mean as long as the base is good and has no particular recession. You might benefit from chin smashing i think. I mean you can bring your mandible forward ideally but a bit if chin projection wouldn’t hurt either.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jan 27, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> It would be great to see your results with infaorbital rims, if you have decent comparison pictures.
> Custom 3D designed infraorbital rim implants are very expensive and provided by few surgeons in western countries, so bonesmashing may be a free and risk-free alternative


Yeah true. Sorry but i haven’t kept any kind of proper records tbh but yes definitely could help your negative-neutral vector i would say.
Im sorry but which one is the after?


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 27, 2022)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> . You might benefit from chin smashing i think.








no, I would look like this if I decied to undergo a chin implant without bimax


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jan 27, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 1510638
> 
> 
> no, I would look like this if I decied to undergo a chin implant without bimax


yeaah thats right. Whats your looksmax plan? Bimax plus sliding?


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 27, 2022)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> yeaah thats right. Whats your looksmax plan? Bimax plus sliding?



yes, as soon as I an moneymaxxed I will make an orthognatic plan with a local maxfac doctor to fix my slight recesdion and slight overbite. I will get genioplasty depending on how my side profile looks in the surgical plan.
I also need nasion fillers to compensate the lower third advancement.

In a distant future, if bonesmashing does not work may undergo orbital rim implants, since my tear through is severe and my lower orbitals are sunken









Compulsory Imagine Guidelines For Assessing Rating & Flaws | Looksmax.org - Men's Self-Improvement & Aesthetics


This exact position from straight 2 meter distance camera and absolutely unfrauded should be the condition to even rate and assess ratings in the first place Every other thread, with frauded photos or photos from bad angles or to low/far distance should be immediately deleted




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jan 27, 2022)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Awesome. Im a bit concerned about smashing nasion because my mid face is not as developed and me thinks nasion smashing might make it crooked for maxilla-midface cels because the lower two thirds of the nose is supported by cartilage that lays on the midface, leading to a hook. I might be completely wrong tbh. Anyway i have an okay nose so im alright.
> 
> Ive smashed lower orbitals and zygos and it does work a lot. Not sure about permanence with the frqunecy of smashing but i know can work tbh if we follow a schedule. Im only apprehensive about imbalances and honestly i freaked the fuck out the other day when i bonesmashed and ended up looking like khabib. But all was good in the morning with nice zygo prohection and lower orbital looking fuller. Tbh infras look like theyve had an implant after bonesmashing session due to the fullness


I've seen some results of ppl bonesmashing infras and end up looking bloated like a woman that's had too many fillers.

Don't over do it


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jan 27, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> yes, as soon as I an moneymaxxed I will make an orthognatic plan with a local maxfac doctor to fix my slight recesdion and slight overbite. I will get genioplasty depending on how my side profile looks in the surgical plan.
> I also need nasion fillers to compensate the lower third advancement.
> 
> In a distant future, if bonesmashing does not work may undergo orbital rim implants, since my tear through is severe and my lower orbitals are sunken
> ...


Solid plan.

in the meanwhile i might suggest peels for tear troughs. Atleast makes the texture and color a tad bit better.

anyway cheers to your ascension.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jan 27, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> I've seen some results of ppl bonesmashing infras and end up looking bloated like a woman that's had too many fillers.
> 
> Don't over do it


Yeah true but probably people freaked the fuck out just after the session. It would 100% subside alot. It needs to be calculated and going into it with all the information possible and a solid plan would mitigate this.


----------

